# Low Profile 90 degree bathroom sink drain with stopper



## cubangt (Jun 22, 2016)

So we bought some IKEA sinks(vessel) for our bathroom remodel. Because the vanity cabinet we have was not meant for 2 sinks, i had to trim down the drawers in the corners to get the drain plumbing to fit, the IKEA drain kit comes with low profile, 90 degree fittings that are rectangle, no problems with this.. ONLY thing we noticed after the first sink was installed.. was that the drain cover that comes with their kit is chrome and everything in the bathroom is brushed nickel.. 

So i picked up a 90 degree waste pipe similar to the one seen in this pic:









My question is, does anyone know if i were to replace the current chrome drain setup with this pipe and a vessel drain kit from the local home improvement store if i could make it work?

I need to keep the connection as low profile as possible

this is the ikea setup(not my sink)









Just wondering if a drain kit like this setup would screw into the fitting that comes on the 90 degree 









Any suggestions on how i can replace the chrome setup with brushed nickel would be great.. 

thank you


----------

